# moving from Switzerland to Mani



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

I am planning to move from Switzerland to the Mani in the near future and am looking for a reputable removal company. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks for any tips and/or warnings!


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

pandelis said:


> I am planning to move from Switzerland to the Mani in the near future and am looking for a reputable removal company. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks for any tips and/or warnings!


Hi, may be cheaper to use a removal company in Switzerland otherwise look for companies in Kalamata or Sparti, if you are buying or renting through an agency it is best to ask them. We did use one once from Kalamata but can not find their details now. Fantastic Tower Houses in the Mani but not so great for the snakes and scorpions. Not sure if you have any pets but best to keep a good supply of anti venum, our dog never caught on to the fact they bite and was constantly been bitten ending up with a face the size of a football.


----------



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

scoobie said:


> Hi, may be cheaper to use a removal company in Switzerland otherwise look for companies in Kalamata or Sparti, if you are buying or renting through an agency it is best to ask them. We did use one once from Kalamata but can not find their details now. Fantastic Tower Houses in the Mani but not so great for the snakes and scorpions. Not sure if you have any pets but best to keep a good supply of anti venum, our dog never caught on to the fact they bite and was constantly been bitten ending up with a face the size of a football.


Thanks for the information, especially about the snakes and the scorpions! I have no pets, so will just have to watch out for myself. Do you live / have you lived in the Mani?
Regards


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

pandelis said:


> Thanks for the information, especially about the snakes and the scorpions! I have no pets, so will just have to watch out for myself. Do you live / have you lived in the Mani?
> Regards


Used to live there, the reason i think they have quite alot of snakes and scorpions are maybe due to the lovely stone walls everywhere. Lots of places for them to live. In about June i think is the snake mating time so you need to set small smoke fires on your land and that moves them out. They will not bite people unless ofcourse you are daft like our dog and try and grab them by their head


----------

